

GoComm (YC S13) Takes On Yammer Mobile For Task Management, Event Coordination - gedmark
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/13/yc-backed-gocomm-takes-on-yammer-mobile-for-task-management-event-coordination/

======
igul222
I organize a 1,000 person hackathon at MIT, and the entire organizing team is
super-excited about using this. In hindsight, GoComm seems so simple and
obvious that one wonders why nobody built it before, but I guess that's true
of all the best products (Dropbox, Stripe, etc.)

~~~
adamhooper
It's a no-brainer for anybody that's been in the event management space. The
problem is you're so bogged down in running the events you don't have time to
take a step back and innovate - which is probably true of most industries.

Great team and awesome product, excited to see where they go!

------
btipling
Very cool. We're using Asana and love it, but there's always room for
innovation in task management. Also yclist.com is way behind all the S13
announcements, who is maintaining that list?

~~~
stephanos2k
They should put the company information in a JSON file hosted on GitHub.

------
stephanos2k
That's a great idea. I never organised an event but this sounds like it can
come in handy.

------
mahzari
Seems like a good idea from a capable team. I'd love to beta test it.

